
Show HN: Callergy – Full Year Visual Allergy Forcasts. Built with React and D3 - Hunterhdolan
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/callergy
======
gus_massa
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

So for a ShowHN you should submit a link to your site, not an indirect link.

Some feedback anyway:

* The name is used by many sites. I first didn't find the link in PH so I tried Google and I get many many many sites that are not related to your site.

* If you are going to post this again to HN I'd cheat a little and post a link to the info of a city like NY, instead of the home page. The home page is too clean, the info of a particular city gives a better understanding of the service you provide.

* By the way, is it possible to make a permalink to the info of a city?

* If I see the info of a city and I try to delete the name to type the name of another city, the name reappears and I can't get the new city.

(I.E. 1) type NY and view the info. 2) hit delete until the name of the city
disappears, and one or two more times 3) try to type the name of another city)

* Which cities are supported? Are you tracking the unsupported cities that are popular in the search box?

* Do you have a disclaimer in case some moron see "low" and decides to skip his antialergic medication?

* It would be nice to replace the squares that say mold/grass/trees/weeds with some small graphics of them instead of a square. IANAD

* It doesn't work in IE11 (don't worry too much, most sites don't work in IE11)

~~~
Hunterhdolan
Thank you for your very honest and fast feedback/tips. We are keeping track of
searched cities that do not exist.

I especially appreciate your advice on the disclaimer. That definitely should
be a consideration.

